# Google Replies to Press Inquiry with Reaction GIF



## Alex (27/3/15)

*Response of the Day: Google Replies to Press Inquiry with Reaction GIF*
March 26, 2015Geek, Gifs, News, Tech, WTF






We’re one step closer to completely eliminating spoken language and communicating to each other only via GIFs.

_The Daily Dot_ wrote an article this week reporting that YouTube is set to relaunch its livestreaming video service with a special focus on gaming and eSports.

They also reached out to Google for comment, but instead of actual words, the press person replied with just an animated reaction GIF (shown above.)

“The GIF really was our official response,” Google later confirmed to the reporter Richard Lewis.

_Wired_ then reported about the GIF response, and they also got a confirmation of the GIF reaction from a YouTube rep, via another GIF reaction.







Who even needs YouTube livestreaming when we have all these GIFs to keep us entertained?

This is the future.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## shaunnadan (27/3/15)

Epic !


----------



## Alex (27/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Epic !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan (28/3/15)

Alex said:


>



Is she wearing the bespoke hoodie stealth vape thing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/3/15)

johan said:


> Is she wearing the bespoke hoodie stealth vape thing?



Sorry nope 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ollie (28/3/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Valesidecc (30/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (30/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------

